# What size band should I get?



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

I've got a 48" Sea Hornet Magnum and it's time for me to replace the bands. Of of mine is completely split and i've got to get ready for AJ's next weekend. I'm not sure if I should go with a 20", 22", should I use the 5/8? I really don't know. I went to the local dive shop here in Hattiesburg and he doesn't deal with Sea Hornet and only has a few bands for a JBL 42". Also if MBT or Dive Pros or any other local shops want to jump in and tell me that they've got the ones I need in stock that'd be cool. This gun, for those that aren't directly fimiliar, by stock shoots a shafts with two notches. Thanks in advance y'all.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't know what size bands that gun came with, but on my Biller I've had no problem going with one size shorter or one size fatter.
I haven't tried going with a band size that was shorter and fatter.

MBT usually carries all the common sizes for Biller and Sea Hornet.


----------



## jaksprat (Jul 2, 2009)

Go to billers website. I found a chart that showed what length and diameter bands to use. Dive Pros had a chart, too.


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

Cool guys, thanks.


----------



## Deep South (Oct 8, 2007)

Seeing as you dont know how to shoot fish, you could just leave the broken bands on the gun and leave the gun on the boat. 

Jeff


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Here is a good chart for most brands of spearguns.

http://www.spearitco.com/index.php?main_page=page_2&zenid=a4a3431141fc3d9be04d8016f1263093

I have on all my guns, JBL, Riffe, Billers, always used 5/8 " bands, and always used 2" shorter than stock and not had a problem. FenderBender on his Woddy Magnum used 5/8" and 4" shorter. But I would stick with 2" shorter. Your a tall enough guy with long enough arms you should be fine loading it.


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

Jeff, I'm sure you've already been told this a couple times today but I'm gonna say it anyway. . . YOU'RE A ***! And make sure your schedule's clear for next weekend. I think Kyle might be down for a night dive.

Thanks Clay. I'll go with 2in shorter 5/8. Now I've got to find some. Should've ordered some a week ago so they'd be here by now.

Y'all take it easy.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Here you go Kenny

http://m.officedepot.com/m/http/www...=k5NZNBpk4EQZ4wCDM8Ebg06vbaPvKF_xJe7HM3JecKo=

Should be enough to Jerry rig your wrist stap too!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

You ever punch yourself in the nuts with both fists at the same time? I have. I bet you can guess how. Thanks for this thread for reminding me that I only have 2 bands right now on my woody mag instead of 3...

seriously, 5/8" 2 inch shorter. don't go 4 inches shorter unless you have long arms and like seeing stars everytime you load your gun


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

LOL. . thanks Kyle. I was just about send you a text seeing if you got that new strap. I'm gonna have to rig something up until I get one. 

Fen- I definitely ruled out 4" shorter. I'm def trying to cut back on punching myself in the nuts.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

good advice, and thanks for the chart ref. Will try it when replacing the bands. Thx


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Ha haa...I remwmbwe that Josh when you punched yourself in hte nuts!!!!!


----------

